# Harvesting bananas in costa rica



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

That was great, have to say, I may be weird, but, I've wondered about the process ever so often, as recent as this week, so very good to know.  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2015)

I noticed they left out the banana spiders.


----------

